# Breeders in south wales



## chelsieb (Oct 17, 2014)

Hi im new on here and recently become obsessed with fancy mice.I am looking to purchase 4 or less female fancy mice and this will probably be late this year or early months of next year. Please contact me if your a regular breeder in the south wales area! Thanks x


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello! Just a heads up 3 females is the least you should look for. If something happens to one of them then the other two have each other. I do like having groups of 4 though!


----------



## chelsieb (Oct 17, 2014)

Yeah thanks, might even get more because my cage exceeds to 10! but i wouldn't get that many but maybe 3-5


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

welcome.
Where abouts in south wales are you? Im in Carmarthenshire


----------



## chelsieb (Oct 17, 2014)

PPVallhunds said:


> Um like Newport area, you'd be abit to far for me if you sell mice.But do you know any other breeders around south wales?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

The only other breeder I know of is in Neath I'm afraid.


----------

